# BJJ Dojo's In Maryland.



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

Does anybody know some GOOD Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu dojos in Maryland? I currently am going to enroll in the Yamasaiz BJJ Academy, any other schools you might know of?


----------



## hedgehogey (Jul 1, 2004)

Lloyd irvin

Lynx academy.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

hedgehogey said:
			
		

> Lloyd irvin
> 
> Lynx academy.


Thanks, could I get a website please?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 1, 2004)

Lloyd irvin is an awesome person. I am on his mailing list, and what I have seen of him......makes me wish I lived in you area

www.LloydIrvin.com


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Lloyd irvin is an awesome person. I am on his mailing list, and what I have seen of him......makes me wish I lived in you area
> 
> www.LloydIrvin.com


Wow that is fantastic thank you so so much!!!


----------

